# Hera Gcc kit for Glock



## Plumbum (Feb 1, 2016)

Does anyone know where I might get hold of a Hera GCC kit for Glock? I has been discontinued and I cant find them anywhere Btw what happend to eBay it used to be great for gun related stuff nowdays you can hardly find a mag there?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

It looks like they discontinued that version, and now offer the "TRIARII" system, which they offer for various models, including a range of Glocks(17/19/20/21/22/23/31/32/34/35)


----------



## Plumbum (Feb 1, 2016)

If I cant find the GCC Im getting the KPOS, the Triari I clumsy/ugly and the Roni is plastic. The GCC is by faar the best design I wonder why they dont make it any more?


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

What is a Hera Gcc kit?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

tango said:


> What is a Hera Gcc kit?


A drop-in conversion kit for a pistol, to make it a carbine length weapon.
The Gcc was for Glocks.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## Plumbum (Feb 1, 2016)

Thats how the GCC kit looks.


----------

